# Kayak for Waterfowling



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase a Kayak suitable for Waterfowling up here on Skegemog Lake, where I live. I have heard that the "Old Town" Predator series gets pretty good commentary. I'm looking at the K140 because it holds a lot of gear, and I'm a big guy with a big Lab!
...Anybody have any experience with kayaks in this application, and any recommendations?
...Who's the best dealer for these kayaks?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

You might also want to look at a pirogue. They make aluminum versions that are only about 50lbs for the one man version.

I have never hunted out of a kayak....flatbottoms or canoes for the few times that I chase park ducks.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I don't think I'd hunt from a kayak. 

To each his own... 

Lwing's suggestion of a pirogue is a more sound idea, or a Barnegate Bay Sneak Box, the Mighty Layout Boys make a NICE Zack Taylor Widgeon sneak.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I have been kayaking for a few years and there is no way I'd try to hunt out of one by myself let alone with a dog. The odds of tiping over are far to great with a dog or with trying to swing a shotgun as they are not the most stabil of crafts. If you just plan on using one to go to and from a hunting location on the lake, or in shallow water that a regular boat cannot get into, they will do the trick. Needless to say, your dog needs to be completely under control at all times. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Brian,
I hunt from a Maxi-Pokeboat and from an old Folbot Super. Both are stable enough for me to shoot from in open water.
The 11' long Maxi-Poke is a solo boat and tight with me and a dozen decoys. It's two advantages are that it weighs only 32 lbs, and small enough to easily hide in the weeds.
The 17' long Folbot Super is a two seater. It will hold a lot of gear. It is much heavier than the solo boat and a bit harder to hide in the weeds.
Try a bunch of boats before you buy. 

Lindsey


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Here's some pics of the MLB Zack Taylor Sneakbox. 

I think there's a wooden sneakbox for sale here in Gaylord on a trailer, but I don't recall what he's asking for it.

There are plans available to build your own, similar, as well.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Curious... why do you think this is the set up you need? You planning on porting it in by all the stick ups? If so, there's some better rigs out there for waterfowling that are still quite light, easily portable and *infinitely* more stable than a kayak. some of the guys have listed some really nice rigs above.

That lake is no place for a kayak.... in late october .... fully loaded with gear.....and a dog!!

and you never, ever, ever fire a gun out of kayak! (yes, experience talking again!) 

Skeeg (as you probably know) can get some kind of nasty when the weather of late october/early november rolls in. Don't mess around out there.


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

I hunt out of a 2 man mainstream stalker It works,is stable enough to shoot from. I pull the second seat for hunting Which gives me plenty of room. I also have Marks Zack Pack and am looking forward to hunting out of it.


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

I probably should have mentioned that the addition of a kayak is only a compliment to my existing Waterfowl "flotilla". My main boat is an 18ft.Lund Alaskan side console, with a 50 hp four stroke. I back that up with a separate battery and electric trolling motor. I also use an Otter boat that is very stable and can accommodate two hunters. The kayak would be another tool for both accessing my five blinds, and general touring of the backwater area.
...I've been living out here now for 12 years and know this lake like my own front yard, because literally it is. In that time I have rescued three stranded hunters and kayakers who misjudged how fast this lake can change it's character from a placid beautiful natural area to a raging killer for those unprepared. The last time I rescued somebody was when a guy went out at sunrise for a pleasant paddle on a calm lake back to the far East edge where the backwaters are. By 9am, the waves were from the Northwest crashing over my dock, and swamping and stranding the kayaker back in the Southeast corner. The DNR sent a "CO" out with a 14 ft open aluminum boat to rescue the guy, the Coast Guard was already out on another mission. Fortunately for the "CO", his motor wouldn't start, so I volunteered to take him out in my Lund Alaskan. 
...It was "white water" all the way from the time we left my dock.
I told the "CO" that the deal was that I handle the boat, and he gets a rope on the guy's kayak, and we pull him up behind my boat in it's wake. We finally found the guy swamped in the reeds. He was huddled up, soaking wet, and going into hypothermia fast. He could barely open his hands to get the rope onto his bow. We pulled him up tight behind my boat and headed back out into the lake, and into the raging waves, with the hapless kayaker behind us. The "CO" had his survival suit on, I had my Gore-Tex waterfowling outfit on, and my oversize PFD. Waves came over the bow, and washed us down with icy cold water and I had the bilge pump on.
...It took 45 minutes to get back to the launch, where it took less than ten minutes to get out there because of the wind.
The guy was still conscious but in bad shape when they took him away, and I think the "CO" was just as grateful for that Lund Alaskan as I was. we got it back in it's hoist, and I fixed us both some strong coffee.
About two months later I got a nice letter from the "CO"s Regional Director thanking me for the rescue, and keeping his guy safe as well.
Like I say, I know this lake well, and I respect it.
It's why I have the equipment I have, experience has a way of teaching you that.
Unfortunately for others, it is a lesson sometimes painfully learned.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've been in kayaks to transport to duck hunting locations all over the Grand Traverse area, most recently in the upper Chain O Lakes in Antrim County in late November in deep snow and cold. My buddy said we were only going a short distance-well, it was almost half a mile in deep water. Prior to that, we had launched the kayaks at the Petobego flooding and crossed about 100 feet of reasonably deep water near the spillway. 

I wore PFD's on both trips, but even so, if we had tipped over, we would have frozen to death out there while floating in our PFD's. I have since re-thought the strategy of using kayaks to transport to duck hunting locations. 

Last year, I tried something different. I bought a small paddleboat that had been camoed for use as a duck vehicle...took it out into deep water on my lake last summer, and called my son's 100 pound, very energetic young Lab. Knight swam out to the boat, where I ordered him to get in, no easy task for him as I didn't have a ramp or anything...the effort of this huge dog trying to get into the boat would have sunk almost any other watercraft, but the paddleboat stayed steady, and the dog DID get in-there was room for me, him, decoys and a firearm in that boat...I use the paddleboat for small water duck hunting around here. I can sit in it and shoot, without any unsteadiness at all, but I usually drop the boat and crawl into the weeds. 

Brian-get hold of me this fall. Would love to do a tour of Skegemog with you...


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a loon twin otter I have used for transport to duck blinds and to float hunt rivers with. It is a 14' version. Works very well. Just have to know when to not use it.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

brdhntr said:


> I have a loon twin otter I have used for transport to duck blinds and to float hunt rivers with. It is a 14' version. Works very well. Just have to know when to not use it.



I agree! If you tuck yourself back into the reeds it is very stable.


----------

